# Hubbards Landing---Very Good---9/9/11



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hubbards Landing---Very Good---Needed more Coolers---9/9/11 

Got to Hubbards a little late this morning







--about 30/45 Min. Saw Xp working on his boat---not a good sign







. T. Motor Cable trouble---back on the trailer with his boat and we went Catching in my Boat







---And catching it was---15 Min after the first Fish was put in the boat we knew that we should have brought more coolers.







+/- 5 Fish in the first 30 Min of Catching







. And so went the morning







- --not as fast as the first hour but good none the less. We didnt catch any Wall Hangers but we would have placed in the top 5 in most of the Bass Tournaments that i have fished







. I am still not completly over my infection and had to raise the water level of the creek a few times







----but it was a good Catching Morning------Got Tired---Home---Some Redfish Court-bouillion ---Bath---Nap Time-------BT66 
FREE PICTURES AT-- 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
I watch Bill and Glenn and Sarah too 
==========================One Week From Today--Stripper Fishing on Lake Martin====================


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Hubbards landing, haven't been there since I was a teenager. I practically grew up in the trailer park there. We had a weekend getaway place the huntin club was 20 min up the road. That place was great brings back alot of good memories from that place. Whos in charge up there now I know mr. Bryants gotta be long gone now. His son used to live in that little grey house by the store I wonder if he's in charge. Ms. Evelyn used to slip us snow cones when we swam at the pool. I had a dang cat squirel run up my arm cleaning em at the dock one day this one wasn't quite dead yet, I can still see the look on mr bryants face as I ran around like a crazy person trying to shake that mad ass squirel out my insulated suit. Nice work on the catchin.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

CaSl---It hasnt changed much in the +/-40 years i have been going there. A lot more "Camps" everywhere---buildings are better--people are the same-more/less---A good place to fish---one of my Favorites--just wish it wasnt 53 Miles from my house-------BT66


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

where's Hubbards Landing?
thanks


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Cajun----In north west Baldwin Co Ala. North on Co Rd 225--North of Bay Minette and north of Stockton---Beautiful Place-------BT66
======================NOTE=========================
Im going up on the Ala River(north of Hubards Landing) tomorrow---fishing for Spots-------BT66


----------



## ward13c (Apr 8, 2008)

We just bought us a camp up there hope to catch alot of fish and do some hunting on the management area up there


----------

